# What kind of cichlid is this?



## farzadkavari (Dec 11, 2018)

I bought this south african cichlid, any idea what kind it is?


----------



## james1983 (Dec 23, 2007)

Placidochromis Electra?


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

Lake Malawi cichlid

Yes, Placidochromis electra in a pale mood or a related species


----------

